# Is mirrorless best for a mountain biker and climber looking to get into photography?



## rides_bikes (May 14, 2013)

As the title describes, I'm a climber and mountain biker. I'm trying to get a camera that will allow me to take decent quality photos and videos of these sports and the places and mountains I travel to for them. I also know nothing about photography other than what I've learned over the last couple of days of googling trying to make a purchase, and I'd like this camera to be a platform for me to achieve a basic proficiency with manipulating the setting and such of a digital camera. I don't think I want a point and shoot, because I'm afraid it will deliver an image quality that is not great or not much of a step up from my iphone which is usually with me anyways, and because I'm afraid it doesn't have enough manual control for me to learn anything about taking photos. On the other end of the spectrum, I think a DSLR might be so big that I'll never be able to find space in my backpack and ultimately won't end up taking many photos. Does a mirrorless/system/micro 4/3 camera sound like the best thing for me? I don't know much about them, but as I understand it they are a step up from the point and shoot in that they offer better image quality and some degree of manual control while still not being as huge as a proper DSLR. I was thinking something like the Panasonic G5 (Amazon.com: Panasonic DMC-G5KK 16 MP Compact System Camera with 14-42mm Zoom Lens and 3-Inch LCD (Black): PANASONIC: Electronics). The very most I'd be able to spend is $600. Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## brunerww (May 15, 2013)

Hi rides_bikes, and welcome to the forum!  I own 3 mirrorless Panasonic micro 4/3 DSLMs and I love them, but since the introduction of Canon's SL1 DSLR, the size advantage of mirrorless for camera bodies in this class has gone away.  Here is a size and weight comparison between the SL1 and the Panasonic G5.

Lenses for large sensor DSLR lenses will still be larger and heavier than their micro 4/3 counterparts, however.  

That said, the price of the $799 SL1 (with kit lens) is well above your $600 budget limit, so you might want to look at another relatively small (and less expensive) option. The weatherproof Pentax K-30 is not much bigger than the Panasonic G5, and is just $576 with the kit lens.  This is the least expensive metal bodied, weather-sealed DSLR on the market today.  It would be a lot more robust than the plastic G5.

Here is what this camera can do: Flickr: The Pentax K-30 Pool

Here is a video piece from Pentax on shooting in the field with the K-30 (please watch at 1080p): 






If the K-30 is too big and heavy for your pack, the $498 (with kit lens) Panasonic G5 may be the better option.  It is a very good camera and will be a big step up from your iPhone.  Here is what this camera can do: Flickr: The Flickr Panasonic DMC-G5 Pool

I recommend you use a little of the money you have left over to buy a couple of books on photography. I recommend _Understanding Exposure_ and _BetterPhoto Basics._

Whether you get the K-30 or the G5, start out with the auto mode to build confidence in the camera  - and then experiment with exposure and composition to improve your skills as a photographer.

Hope this is helpful,

Bill
Hybrid Camera Revolution


----------



## Imasphere (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi rides_bikes, I'm also a cyclist, both road and mountain and I can understand your need for something rather small. I am a newbie on this forum and far from being an expert but since I work as an editor in the video business, I have a basic understanding of most photography related concepts. I was also on a limited budget and opted for a Sony Nex6 which I bought two weeks ago for $600 with the basic 16-50mm lens. I am not pushing this camera but I can say that in the two weeks I have owned it I am extremely satisfied and its small size is certainly  a huge plus. The other big plus I see with the Sony cameras is the existence of an app store. Quite a few interesting feature apps are available to download which could be useful for a mountain biker. For instance the app called Motion shot which basically takes a series of shots and incorporates the to one multi-exposure photo could be quite cool for a biker although they might be seen as gadgets for other users. From what I have experienced so far, I do not think that the few options you will be missing as compared to a DSLR will be much of a peave, especially for a beginner and especially in your price range. The mirrorless systems also have some great video possibilities, but I suggest that if video is your thing go and check out video tests on Vimeo for the particular model you are looking for. Whatever model you choose, I think it is wise for you to consider size as a major factor, size does matter especially on a bike.


----------



## bribrius (Jan 19, 2014)

I thought go pro was the way to go for sports enthusiasts


----------



## spacefuzz (Jan 19, 2014)

I do a lot of mountaineering and use an NEX-7.  Its great for the mountains because its small and light, love it.  My standard camera is a D800.


----------



## MGRPhoto (Jan 20, 2014)

I typically shoot with a D300s but I just picked up a Samsung NX300 to use when hiking and biking. Lugging around the DLSR just became too much weight to deal with.

That video brunerww posted is pretty amazing. Those guys are crazy.


----------

